# new paint job & sideskirts



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

before...



















after




























not too bad for a $300 paint job (only the sides and both bumpers). i put the sideskirts on myself (bought off of this forum)...makes a world of difference i think. 

thanks for looking


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good riceboy <s>

+1...rear bumper sag rocks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol yeah the rear bumper has a little space but not too bad. Looks good man. I am waiting until I get my new front Air dam to paint mine.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> looking good riceboy <s>
> 
> +1...rear bumper sag rocks


i know! you have no idea how much time i have spent on that damn bumper

thanks though


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i know! you have no idea how much time i have spent on that damn bumper
> 
> thanks though


duct tape? :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i know! you have no idea how much time i have spent on that damn bumper
> 
> thanks though


yours isnt that bad really
i was just givin ya shit

mine is about 2x worse
bugs the shit out of me

i need to just take it to a body shop...might just get it filled/shaved eventaully if they cant fix it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> duct tape? :thumbup:


gorrila glue!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Looking good BOY


----------



## sn0 (Mar 12, 2004)

looks good.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

DAY-UM! looking good!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks guys. remember, negative comments are welcomed as well...


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

300? did you go to a body shop or maco?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thanks guys. remember, negative comments are welcomed as well...


no to be said :thumbup: fast and hot!


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks nice, but I kinda miss the body kit now.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Looks nice, but I kinda miss the body kit now.



wanna buy it?


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

How much?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> How much?



prolly around $300-$350. i paid $900


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> prolly around $300-$350. i paid $900



That not too bad. how much is it to get one put one on.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> That not too bad. how much is it to get one put one on.



ide put it on for you.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

you paid 900 for factory bumpers? not much of a bargan hunter huh?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Binger said:


> you paid 900 for factory bumpers? not much of a bargan hunter huh?



yeaaaaaaaaaaa

im talking about the street weapon kits drift body kit i use to have on it. its the REAL SWK kit....not this fake ebay drift shit they have nowadays.


----------



## the_anti_rice (Sep 30, 2004)

Somebody call xzibit, somone has un-pimped your ride. 

A change for the better my son.


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks awsome, I love it. I wish I could take my kit off. Kinda hard with the S-14 conversion though. Really [email protected]#$ that one up.


----------



## Fernan Abracosa (Oct 7, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me. I think you also need to paint or cover the lower end of your front bumper.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it is painted
thats why he posted the pics
notice the 3rd pic down


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

looks good NotAnotherHonda
dont worry about the bumper sag, mine is the same way


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> looks good NotAnotherHonda
> dont worry about the bumper sag, mine is the same way


And mine &^*^% 2


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

You got the front bumper painted, GOOD WORK! :banana:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nicely done :thumbup: :thumbup: Two thumbs up for ya...especially with that scary lookin intercooler


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

looks good, wanna sell those sideskirts to me NAH how much u want for em shipped to 36759? and just for anyone interested in buying the kit to know, that thing is tough ive hit so much shit with mine its not even funny and its withheld, thats what i get for living in alabama and riding on cheap built roads. But, as for the bumper sag I got some Bondo from autozone with Fiberglass hairs in it and filled it in. If you do it right it comes out smoothe and is hard as a rock, I punched the hell outta the qaurter panel to see how well it held up and also stood on the back of my rear bumper and it holds up nicely.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> prolly around $300-$350. i paid $900


if it would fit a sentra i would get it...grrrr


----------



## Twomissanman (Dec 19, 2002)

:thumbup: car looks sweet bro..........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks alot guys! nice bump too


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> if it would fit a sentra i would get it...grrrr



it does fit a sentra I have the same kit on mine, but minus the sideskirts. i finnally broke down and bought some extreme sides to go with it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

still for sale...


----------



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

*..*

Turdbo :thumbup:
What's that thing run on the track?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

traction whooped my ass...dont ask. haha

it does REALLY good on the street, especially from a roll. i just need to get better at driving


----------

